# SVS PB-13 Ultra Ports Squeaking



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

As some of you know I have had an issue with my PB-13 ports squeaking because they were loose. Ed told me that this was only the 2nd one ever that has done this.

Well the issue is now fixed. SVS fixed the problem by ungluing and then regluing the ports to the internal brace. NOW the PB-13 pounds with no problem and no squeaking. The only thing that squeaks and rattles is my room now!!

SVS tech support was great and once again I have to say SVS impressed me! I love how they go the extra mile to make customers happy. I know if I ever have another issue that they will be there to fix it and make it right again....That is why I'll be SVS for life!

:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Kudos to SVS... they are indeed an amazing company. :clap:

I am glad you got it all worked out. :T


----------

